# Is there a legal way to copy dvds



## typo54321 (May 31, 2008)

Hello. Firstly, from what I understand, it is illegal to make copies (even if for personal, backup purposes) of DVDs that are copy protected in the USA :4-thatsba . Basically saying that you cannot strip them of their encryption and copy them, right... Well I was wondering if there was a legal way for us to backup the DVD's, possibly by keeping the encryption and just copying it with the encryption :4-dontkno . I am asking this because DVDs don't last very long in my house, with scratches and all. 

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

There may be a way however it is against TSF policy and rules to assist with this sort of request that would allow others to make illegal copies.

Your primary solution is to take care of the original discs.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Thread will be closed for the above stated reasons.


----------

